# Looking for the best detailing company



## DetailMark

Can anyone recommend the best detailing firms in Essex? They need to be able to perform exceptional work on the paint of a Focus RS, including PDR and stone chip correction. Cost not a problem, just a company that have the correct tooling and are able to perform great work. Thanks


----------



## suspal

http://www.gleammachine.net/welcome


----------



## Dazzel81

Offset detailing maybe worth a look?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=395695


----------



## cleslie

Was going say the two above as well. KDS are just over the border in Kent and they're excellent too.

https://www.kdskeltec.co.uk


----------



## TheMattFinish

suspal said:


> http://www.gleammachine.net/welcome


Personally if your looking for in Essex you won't find better than Rob


----------



## chongo

suspal said:


> http://www.gleammachine.net/welcome


This guy Rob :thumb: his work is exceptional


----------

